# un Juan de buen alma



## mariposa_andaluza

Comment traduiriez vous " Parecile un Juan de buen alma (y que para mi bastara quequiera") ?
Merci

c'est extrait d'un texte du siècle d'or de Mateo Aleman, Guzman de Alfarache.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches mariposa andaluza y bienvenida:

Quizá un candide / un simple / un simplet.


----------



## Cenimurcia

Pour la définition : http://books.google.es/books?id=Fic-AAAAcAAJ&pg=PA52&lpg=PA52&dq=juan+de+buen+alma&source=bl&ots=2M1HHmMLlS&sig=ym2TaUfqdhrTf42roPdXaMJQQ1E&hl=es&ei=7p_qSsnfIdrMjAfOj5CaDQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CAsQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=es%20un%20juan%20de%20buen%20alma&f=false

Quant à la traduction : "benêt"'?
Cela semble être le sens : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/benêt
mais il doit bien exister un équivalent avec un prénom français...


----------



## mariposa_andaluza

Finalement je pense qu'on peut le traduire comme en espagnol: " un Jean de bonne âme". ( cad un simple, un idiot)
Merci pour votre aide !!


----------



## Cenimurcia

as-tu trouvé d'autres occurrences pour "Jean de bonne âme" en français? car si l'expression est lexicalisée en espagnol, il faudrait qu'elle le soit aussi en français... digo yo


----------



## mariposa_andaluza

c'est la traduction que me propose le 1er lien que tu m'as envoyé (google) : es un Juan de buen alma= c'est un Jean de bonne âme. =)


----------



## Cenimurcia

je crois que ce dictionnaire propose une traduction littérale pour ensuite l'expliciter... car je n'ai pas trouvé d'autres occurrences


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Mes origines du sud me soufflent :
- fada

Mais je pense que cela ne sera compris comme _simple d'esprit_ que dans le sud, dans le reste de la France le mot tend à signifier : _fou_.

Je suis d'accord avec Cenimurcia, le dictionnaire en question ne fait qu'offrir une traduction littérale.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Cenimurcia

"Fada" est un bien joli mot  mais je ne suis pas sûre qu'il convienne dans ce contexte (espagnol médiéval si je ne m'abuse). De plus, je crois qu'il faut davantage chercher du côté de la simplicité due à un excès de bonté que du côté de la bêtise ou de la douce folie.


----------



## Cenimurcia

et un "innocent"?


----------



## mariposa_andaluza

Je dirais plutôt niais,simplet,idiot... puisque ensuite l'aubergiste demande à Guzman de Alfarache " y adonde va el bobito ?"...


----------



## Cenimurcia

alors un "simple d'esprit"


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour :

Le prénom Jean servait aussi à parler des niais: un jean-jean, un jeannot, un Jean-Bête et un Jean le cul. Todos peyorativos.

Pero un Juan de buen alma, tiene un algo más dulce, la expresión es bonita: me suena a tonto y bonachón a la vez. Estoy segura de que tenemos parecido algo en francés, pero no logro dar con ello. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cenimurcia

Gévy said:


> Bonjour :
> 
> Le prénom Jean servait aussi à parler des niais: un jean-jean, un jeannot, un Jean-Bête et un Jean le cul. Todos peyorativos.
> 
> Pero un Juan de buen alma, tiene un algo más dulce, la expresión es bonita: me suena a tonto y bonachón a la vez. Estoy segura de que tenemos parecido algo en francés, pero no logro dar con ello.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Peut-être "Boniface"?
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/boniface


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Pas mal ton Boniface, Cenimurcia. 

Dommage quand même que le pauvre *Gribouille* soit arrivé trop tard dans la littérature française. Je l'aurais trouvé tout à fait adapté.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Un Jeannotin ?
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonsoir!

On peut aussi penser au Gille(s), personnage encore présent dans certains carnavals => *******
Et peint par Watteau =>*******

Salut!

Josiane


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

Una pregunta para los francófonos: ¿"Un Candide" valdría? 

Saludos.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola:



Ming Dang Go said:


> Hola,
> 
> Una pregunta para los francófonos: ¿"Un Candide" valdría?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Es lo que yo había propuesto (post 2)


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Cierto Athos, qué despiste!

De todas formas mi pregunta va más por el nombre propio del personaje de Voltaire. 

¿Sería equivalente al Juan de buen alma, o por el contrario es tan precisa la personalidad (sus características) de Candide que no le permiten ser utilizado como traducción de Juan de buen alma?

Saludos.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Pour moi le *jean-jean* proposé par Gévy est tout à fait adapté car respectant le fond et la forme. On peut y ajouter:_ bien bravasse_.


----------

